# Solved: Playing musicmatch licensed songs in windows media player 11?



## mpompu (Apr 18, 2007)

I just downloaded windows media player 11 today. My computer uses Windows XP professional.
When I try to play songs that I got through musicmatch (now yahoo! music jukebox) it says:
license acquisition failed! unspecified error!

i can play the songs fine in the Yahoo! music jukebox player.

I could play them o.k. in the old WMP because musicmatch was one of the online stores. musicmatch is no longer one of the online stores in the new WMP 11.

Any suggestions on how to play the musicmatch songs in WMP 11? I like to use WMP 11 to listen to songs and sync them to my iRiver.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. I would go back and edit my post if I were you....posting your email will only increase your spam.


----------



## mpompu (Apr 18, 2007)

AHA! I fixed it!
When I had my old windows media player (WMP 10) I had installed "musicmatch for windows media player" I saw that when I did control panel -> add/remove programs.

So today I 

1) went to control panel->add/remove programs
2) DELETED "musicmatch for windows media player" (with change/remove)
3) NOW I CAN play the musicmatch content I purchased in WMP 11

So a BKM (best knownmethod) is that if you are upgrading to the new WMP 11 and cannot play songs you bought in musicmatch/yahoo! music jukebox you may need to delete "musicmatch for windows media player" if you have that installed. Nothing else fixes it.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks for the follow up. You can mark the thread solved using the THREAD TOOLS drop down menu


----------

